# Coyote/dog question?



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Have anyone actually heard of a domestic dog running with a pack of coyotes?
I live in rural Guernsey county.
A couple weeks ago my neighbor told me he saw a pack of coyotes running with a yellow Lab mix.
We have been hearing them nightly for the past couple weeks as well as pups yelping.
Well,yesterday afternoon I was doing some yard work, and I was backing my 4 wheeler up to a landscape trailer.
Out of the woods bolts a big yellow lab mix on a dead run straight at me snarling.I did about 3 doughnuts in the drivway with this dog in full pursuit.
I finally decided to pull into the garage to get a shovel or any weapon that was handy.
This sob chased me into the garage.
When I jumped off the 4 wheeler,it ran off fast.
So off to the house quickly I go,grab my 870 and load up some 00/buckshot.
Head into the woods in the after this beast.
As I enter the edge of my pasture,I dont see the Lab,but I see 4 coyotes.
I was able to take out one of the 4 coyotes.
The coyotes dont bother me at all.I have been hunting for years and most coyotes run like hell,but this freaking dog has me worried about my grandkids and my family pets.
How common is it for dogs to run with coyotes?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know how common it is. I guess I have heard stories but never really saw anything confirming it. But with a dog that may have acquired absolutely no fear of humans that combination could make for a bad situation.

I wonder if perhaps the dog is just a stray/wild dog that may not be in the coyote pack but that the pack may follow and harass the dog as well. Maybe they came to the area when hearing the dog carrying on. I am curious to hear whether you ever do spot them together at any point.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I would consider it extremely uncommon, even unlikely. But, under just the right circumstances it could happen. Any chance the dog wasn't actually with the coyotes? Maybe the neighbor saw a blonde coyote and your encounter was a coincidence? It seems unlikely, just thinking out load. Either way the dog needs disposed of. There's nothing in the Ohio woods more dangerous than a feral dog. I hope you get him. I'll mention it to your neighbors as well.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the input.
I have heard stories before about dogs,coyotes and coydogs and always wondered if it was just a myth.
It might have just been coincidence.
Not much in the woods I am afraid of,but being cornered by that 80lbs of wild,snarling, snapping teeth in the middle of the afternoon in my front yard sure got my attention.
I let my neighbors know to watch out for this dog.
I plan to put one of my tree stands to good use before deer season


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

when i was a kid back in the 60's i heard stories of wild dogs in ohio. read an article in sports afield or outdoor life about a guy and his dog being attacked by a pack. the guy climbed a tree, but his dog got eat. in the late 70's, early 80's (can't remember) when fur prices were really high, a guy had some fox traps set. one night he caught 3 coydogs (so the mt. vernon paper said). was at a 'yote hunting seminar and a professional hunter said there was only 1 coydog ever confirmed, bred in a lab via artificial insemination. i think the trapper was catching real 'yotes before anyone knew they were around. he also said 'yotes eat dogs. he lived in the 5th largest city in pa. (didn't say where). the city was doing a sewer project, and dug up a sewer with a coyote den inside and they found 50 dog collars. the show on natgeo, life after people (something like that) said dogs can't survive without people. they've lost the ability to survive or become wild. the folks i talked to when i was a kid never left the house without a gun. they often had to use it. hope this helps. keep your 870 handy , hope you get the beast.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I would agree with what has been said, it is highly unlikely a dog is running with coyotes. 


```
There's nothing in the Ohio woods more dangerous than a feral dog.
```
This is very true. Very limited if any fear of humans and needs to be put down.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have come across wild dogs on occasion as well and as M.Magis mentioned there probably is nothing more dangerous that feral dogs in Ohio anyway. So whether the theory holds truth or not that the dog Lewis saw traveling was with coyotes, the verdict should still be the same. That dog needs put down. And I am sure I am not telling Lewis anything he hasn't already decided himself.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

That dog has to be taken out.

Contact local aut., just to make them aware & get the ball rolling.

Pursue this before a kid walking down the road gets attacked or anyone for that matter.

Contact as many neighbors you can & relate this story.

Way to dangerous of a situation, don't rely on just your actions. O'k your ready but what about ?. 

IMO;

Nik,


----------

